# How did you get your name?



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2008)

Here is an interesting question.  How did you pick your name for this forum?  Everyone had interesting names, so I figured I'd ask.  I'm sure there are some stories to go along with the names.  I've heard a few.


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 7, 2008)

Welllll.....I guess enuff time has passed that I can 'fess up to my name selection, RedGinger.

 Eons ago, when I was a youth and wasting time, I earned a reputation for...uh....finding my way into other peoples places. So I was given the nickname BNE (B&E). Some time later I owned 4 1974 Honda 350cc motorcyles, so I added that and became bne74honda. No, I am NOT proud of a lot of what I did as a kid and believe me, I've paid my dues, but the name just seems right somehow.

 So there it is.

 Brian


----------



## ktbi (Nov 7, 2008)

KTBI are the first name initials of my kids plus the first initial of my last name...How about yours RedGinger - you didn't say...Ron


----------



## phil44 (Nov 7, 2008)

I was just thinking about my decision to stay with the name assighned to me when I was logging on. 

 Phil is my name and I've always liked the # 44 because it was John Riggins' when he played for the Redskins. I thought why change 2 positives???


----------



## Road Dog (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a 1969 Dodge Charger with 400,000 miles. Muscle Car Magazine called me Road Dog. Cuz, I drove it on the road so much.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 7, 2008)

Well as a kid I was a red head.  My first brother was a red head.  My second brother had brown hair but if he grew a beard it was red.  Now I'm old and don't even have much hair and what is there only has hints of red.  As kids I was called Big Red because I was taller. My first brother was shorter but better looking.  So he was just called Red.  My second brother married my wife's sister and both families had two daughters.  Go figure.  Anyway we are a close family and my little woman and I have been together 57 years.  She was a substitute for a blind date I had.  That gal chickened out so my gal substituted.  She was the one I had been looking for and six weeks later we were married.  
 That's the synopsis of it.  Best to all of you, RED Matthews


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 7, 2008)

KTBI, I just needed to pick a name to sign up, so I picked one for my hair (Red and Ginger) and there are ginger beer bottles, so I just went with this one.


----------



## 77waystodeal3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I Thought About What To Make It For 77 min. So Figgered I'd Deal With It And Start With  77...........[]


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 7, 2008)

good question!  I used to think Lobey was a politician, or maybe it had something to do with the cartoon lobey cat?  

 The 710 in my name comes from the Grateful Deads Address on Ashbury street in San Francisco, I am a dead head and toured with them for 10 years of my life.

 Tigue is my middle name, it was part of my mothers fathers name, McTigue.  McTigue means grandson of Tigue, and Tigue was the son of Brian Boru, the king of Ireland in the 11th century.  So supposedly I am a direct descendant, but what Irish man isn't?!!  Brian Boru is one of the greatest Irish folk hero's of all time as he rid the country of the Vikings, and was the only King or ruler ever to unite all of Ireland under one crown and ideal...  So many Irish people claim a decent, and many claims are true!  In fact O'Brian means son of Brian, and there are a lot of O'Brians out there!


----------



## Staunton Dan (Nov 7, 2008)

Real original here. I am from Staunton, VA and my 1st name is Dan. That was simple. My email addy is a little bit more ingeneous. It's dantiques1 as I sell antiques and collectables and did I say my 1st name was Dan. Dantiques was taken so I added the 1 after it. Ebay screen name is dantiques111 as dantiques1 was taken and the number 111 has a special meaning to me.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 7, 2008)

Sewellbottleman -
 Someone was looking at posts and asked me why someone would name themselves "swellbottleman"... I "chuckle" every time I think about that[]... I told them you were SEWELLBOTTLEMAN because you were from Sewell NJ....

 I think you're probably a 'swell' guy, though!

 Kate


----------



## Stardust (Nov 7, 2008)

*SOMEONE I LOVED VERY MUCH A LONG TIME AGO, TOLD ME, "I HAD STARDUST IN MY EYES." THAT BECAME MY NICK NAME BETWEEN US. HE SAID IT MEANT I WAS VERY DREAMLIKE, AND BECAUSE I WAS ALWAYS VERY ROMANTIC.........*[/align] [/align]*OUR DREAMLIKE REALTIONSHIP ENDED WHEN  HE GOT TRANSFERED ACROSS THE COUNTRY AND FAMILY KEPT ME HERE. WE TRIED TO MAKE IT WORK, BUT LONG DISTANCE WAS JUST TOO HARD FOR BOTH OF US. SO, MY NAME KEEPS HIM ALIVE IN MY HEART ALTHOUGH WE'RE APART AND MOVED ON.....[]  []  FAMILY COMES FIRST IN MY BOOK!*[/align] [/align] [/align]


----------



## sweetrelease (Nov 7, 2008)

well where to i begin! na just jokin, it is the name of my boat the "sweet release " a friend of mine a long time ago told me i needed a "release" so i bought a boat and named here sweet release . ~matt


----------



## cookie (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi- I was trying to come up with a name for the forum and  near the top of the forum page it says.....Delete all Cookies......now you know the rest of the story.......John


----------



## cc6pack (Nov 7, 2008)

When I started on ebay years ago I listed a lot of Coca Cola Collectibles, and needed an ID for them. I wanted something to go along with them and the CC part is for Coca Cola and they were the first to use a 6 Pack. A lot of folks think it's for beer as well.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 7, 2008)

> How did you pick your name for this forum?


 Mine, "Wilkie", was bestowed on me about 30 years ago when I was but a lad.  My last name is Wilkinson so it's a no brainer.


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 7, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: bne74honda
> 
> Welllll.....I guess enuff time has passed that I can 'fess up to my name selection, RedGinger.
> 
> ...


 B & E, that's funny.  Is that how you started your bottle collection as well?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 7, 2008)

I was born with mine, minus one J and the 59 []


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2008)

Alot of folks think mine is from the military but that was Pops.

 When I used to dig all the time I call my best buddy CAP, Cindy Ann Peacock. Her first great digging passion was for a local Koca Nola in teal. I uncovered the neck of one on an early sunday morning and told her to dig where it was that I needed a break since I had pulled several whole bottles out of my whole and she had not pulled any. She pulled a near mint Koca Nola out and went nuts so capsoda seemed right to me.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 7, 2008)

Gunther Hess is my secret online name I use when I am sent to spy on other companies by the people I work for. Dont tell anyone...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2008)

Mine came from my friends joking about how crows are apt to pick up anything shiny , (Which seems to extend beyond glass and bottles for me),...I remodeled most of the house w/ salvaged materials... and also built a motorcycle from mostly parts........based on an 83 Yamaha xjs750,...Then of course there's my digging pal Tom (Penn Digger) and we usually drink old crow and coke......Maybe some pics will follow.                      Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2008)

Pic 1


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2008)

Pic 2


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 7, 2008)

ok, just a little about it,....Kaw 1100 fuel tank,...Harley 1344 mufflers, 41 dodge military taillight,...honda 90 headlight w/ added indicator lights....Husky motocross handlebars,....xj1100 front twin discs and master cyl., homemade seat,Hard saddlebags from old cb honda....dunlop tires,...etc,...runs good,..street legal (sort of) lol.                                                       Joe
 P.S built it when I was laid up w/ broken collarbone from riding the other one (KTM)


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey Matt, you gona have to kill us all now that we know??? [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Nov 7, 2008)

I was supposed to be Psychodoodleâ€¦ I doodle and made up the word lying in bed one night.  My boyfriend thought he made it up from a dream he had â€“ nope â€“ just me sitting straight up in bed and screaming â€œpsychodoodlesâ€ while he was sleeping[]. Anyway, pyshodoodle was a typo when I signed up[].. not sure how I did that! Had a really hard time logging on â€“ had to go back to my email to see I misspelled it.

 Kate


----------



## annie44 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thought I was entering a password.....now I have to explain to newcomers on the forum that my name is actually Cindy.  Below is the real Annie, and she is as sweet as she looks!


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 7, 2008)

My name is Paul....but I've always "beendiggin".  Metal detecting, mineral hunting, bottle digging.....it's all good.  Maybe I should change my name to Ben?


----------



## lego110 (Nov 7, 2008)

leg-o is my dogs name and 110 is for january 10 the day i was born. she has three legs some guy beat her and shot her with a bb gun. so they had to take her leg.


----------



## madman (Nov 7, 2008)

hmmmm well my last name is madden, and kids in school called me madman, when i lived up north and was digging older stuff id get very excited, and my diggin buddy would look over and say youve freakin lost it,  and on one occasion he said yer diggin like a madman  .... mike


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 7, 2008)

Got my name while serving in the Army .I was a leander you might say and my moto was In God I trust and all others pay cash .So the guy started to call me Dollarbill..Of course these days with a 8 year old son old dollar don't hang on to many dollarbills theses day .Any way that pretty much it .
                      bill


----------



## SNDMN59 (Nov 7, 2008)

My favorite song was mr. sandman in my streetrod days , and i was born in1959


----------



## glass man (Nov 8, 2008)

BEING THE DEEP,DEEP, DEEP THINKER I AM,I SPENT LONG SECONDS THINKING AND WENT "BOTTLES= GLASS "  MAN =MAN AND AFTER TRYING DIFFERENT COMBOS SUCH AS BOTTLE GLASS, GLASS-GLASS,MAN-MAN,MAN-GLASS ETC AFTER HOURS AND DAYS I CAME UP WITH CHIT- HEAD,BUT DECIDED SETTLED ON GLASS MAN AND AS THEY SAY THE REST IS HYSTERECTOMY[]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm a jackleg writer and Morbious Fod is my pen name. I actually got the idea from one of my favorite writers Mark Twain who was in reality Samuel Clemmons.


----------



## bne74honda (Nov 8, 2008)

> B & E, that's funny.  Is that how you started your bottle collection as well?


 
 Naw.....I was collecting bottles looong before that - started when I was about 9. Shoot - now I wish I hadn't disclosed my name formation!  []

 Brian


----------



## Delta Digger (Nov 8, 2008)

Think mine goes without saying...
 I like to dig,





  and i live on the Delta


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 8, 2008)

> Shoot - now I wish I hadn't disclosed my name formation!


 It's cool Brian...... I'm sure most of us have done things we're not proud of, especially when we were young.  I know I have.  It's good to be able to joke around about it now. [sm=lol.gif]


----------



## farmgal (Nov 9, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> I'm a jackleg writer and Morbious Fod is my pen name. I actually got the idea from one of my favorite writers Mark Twain who was in reality Samuel Clemmons.


 To cool...I've actually been thru one of Mark Twain's houses in West Hartford Connecticut. It was 3 stories and damn awesome. Across from it was the Harriot Beacher Stow house. farmgal.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 9, 2008)

Well on yahoo I'm BP_farmgal...BP actually meant blackpanther about 10 yrs ago. Then I got married and BP are now my really initials..and we moved to this farm 2 years ago..hence farmgal....Besides being a hermit. farmgal


----------



## PrivyCheese (Nov 10, 2008)

No mystery here...lol


----------



## doublecollar (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't you hate those people that abuse defenseless animals like this dog? []


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 11, 2008)

Please don't tell anyone!  I am from Pennsylvaina and I dig bottles....SSHHH




 Penn Digger


----------



## ktbi (Nov 11, 2008)

I knew it PENN!!!  I win the office pool...........Ron


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine is pretty self-explanatory. I just got lucky that "Jim" somehow still happened to be available after about 4100 members had registered. It was the first thing I tried, I thought for sure it would already be taken, but it wasn't. Now that I think of it, I guess I could have been a little more creative [8D].  ~Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 11, 2008)

gotta be the hair.............( or lack of )

 33 our former address







 Jim

_ps    yes, that is the real santa claus_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 11, 2008)

Jim Morrison? thats creative man! Rock on! [8D]

 People are strange,when your a stranger faces look ugly when your alone.[]


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2008)

The Doors are actually one of my favorite bands, but I'm not a relative of the Lizard King as far as I know. I think most of today's music sucks. Give me some good 60s, 70s and 80s any day (although there is some really bad stuff from those eras as well []). ~Jim


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 12, 2008)

Red,

 Cool thread!  We all can learn a little more about our forum friends from all over the country who, for the most part, share our one common passion.


 James Morrison,

 Spent a summer in France in '92.  One of my most memorable events was visiting Morrison's grave in Pierre Lachese (sp?) grave yard in a seedy section of Paris.  Neat place, graves and tombs from 100's of years ago, Chophan (sp?), Degas... The only desacration were markings giving directions to his grave.  Once at his grave...mostly stoned Americans.   A woman walked up to his small, unassuming head stone, laid some flowers before it, pulled some drum sticks out of the rear pocket of her jeans and began to play on his headstone.  Lasted about 3 minutes and passed out on the stone.  Two "Police" picked her up by an arm and leg each and tossed her between two ancient tombs.  Nobody batted an eye.  People are strange..


 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 12, 2008)

Even the bad stuff sounded good back then,I got by with a little help from my friends [8D]


----------



## glass man (Nov 12, 2008)

RICK I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN,SONGS THAT WERE JUST SO SO TO ME THEN SOUND ALMOST GREAT!LIKE THE PSUDO WHITE SOUL SONG "EXSPESSWAY TO YOUR HEART". BUT THEN I AM OLDER TOO,USED TO BE NOTHING BUT SARGENT PEPPER ON AS FAR AS BEATLES RECORDS,NOW ITS MORE RUBBER SOUL,BACK. I FIND MYSELF LOVING KID ROCK FOR SOME REASON,GUESS CAUSE I CAN SMELL A .... WELL ANYBODY THAT GETS IN A FIGHT IN A WAFFLEHOUSE OUTSIDE OF ATLANTA GA.HAS GOT SOUTHERN REDNECK IN HIM SOME HOW! LOVE LITTLE FEAT/LOWELL GEORGE WHO GOT THROWN OUT OF MOTHERS OF INVENTION CAUSE HE WROTE A DRUG SONG!!!!!{WILLING} FRANK ZAPPA WAS ANTI DRUG AS ANY BODY CAN GET! THOUGH HE ACTED LIKE THE KING OF THE ACID TRIP! HE PUT UP WITH NO DRUG TAKING AT ALL! YEP"WE'RE  IN IT FOR THE CASH"! BUT MAN COULD ZAPPA PLAY GUITAR! I NEED TO CHANGE MY MONIKER TO "RAMBILIN' MOUTH SOUTH"!


----------



## Lynette (Nov 12, 2008)

Figured if I used my name, wouldn't forget it but then I forgot my password [] hence why I haven't been on in the last several months []


----------



## glass man (Nov 12, 2008)

I KNOW THE FEELING LYNTTE! I AM ON A MARBLE FORUM ,BUT I DON'T GO TO IT FOR THE SAME REASON! COURSE ,I AIN'T THAT CRAZY BOUT MARBLES ANY WAY![&:]


----------



## RedGinger (Nov 12, 2008)

Geez they have forums for everything.   I know marbles can be collectable.  This is really the only one I go to when I have the time these days.


----------



## digdug (Nov 13, 2008)

Well-my favorite video game to play at the Game Rooms in the 1970's was  Dig Dug.  I played it so much my nickname became Dig Dug in high school. Plus my name is Doug, and I still dig for bottles, so.........digdug.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 13, 2008)

i loved that game!


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 15, 2008)

Long story.

 I went searching the internet back in early 2003 for info about a snowmobile I had ordered from Arctic Cat....and stumbled onto a website called "harcoresledder"...I joined, and needed a screen name... I wanted one that was unique and related to sledding...I have been riding them since 1970-71, and I figured "Oldtimer" worked....although at the time I added "F-7" at the end as a clue in to the sled I owned.  I became a moderator there, and then Admin of two other snowmobiling websites, Freedomsledder, and SledNH, so I then dropped the "F-7" part and now use "Oldtimer" on all the forums I frequent. 
 Just so everyone knows, I am 40 years old.


----------



## towhead (Nov 18, 2008)

It's the blonde hair!  I was called Towhead (a person with a head of hair resembling tow esp. in being flaxen or tousled) when I was young!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Nov 18, 2008)

I live in Georgia and I am a Tennessee Volunteer fan. (although I where a paper bag on my head this year)  Oh well, I also follow the Colts in pro ball.  Peyton is my sons middle name!  Maybe I will change to GeorgiaColt.......naaaaaa, doesn't have the same ring to it.


----------



## glass man (Nov 19, 2008)

DANG MAN YOU LIVE IN GA. AND AIN'T A DAWG OR YELLOW JACKET FAN? YOU AIN'T A FALCON FAN? MY ,MY ,MY![] YOU OUGHT TO BE A TITAN FAN,AT LEAST YOU WOULD BE WITH A WINNER! OH WELL ITS ALL COOL!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 11, 2008)

* What a beautiful dog Lego is and people who that to animals should have the same done to them.... Your dog looks so sweet... Thanks for posting a  pic of your special pet...[]star**


----------



## Stardust (Dec 11, 2008)

*Glass man [8D] when are we going to see your [] face and maybe Nina's? I'd love to see what you both look like really soon like tomorrow..... Could you do it for me?*
 [align=center]*P L E A S  E?*


 [/align]* >>>>>>----------------Pretty please with sugar on it? []---------------------->*


----------



## pyshodoodle (Dec 19, 2008)

Bump for Downeastdigger[]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 20, 2008)

Osia Boyce, was the feller who owned and lived on the land where I now reside. He was married to my Great-G-G Aunt Maisy and drove my Mommas school bus in the 40s. Dead way before my times. For over 50 years the tract of land I live on was known as the "Osia Boyce or Ozher Bowie  Place"  dependes on who was corrupting his name. I build a house here and all that changes overnight. Now it's "Going over to Pats, be back sometimes"


----------



## welddigger (Dec 21, 2008)

I weld to put food on the table and pay the bills. I dig /collect bottles to keep me from going insane!!!!!!


----------



## sloughduck (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok This one is easy for me.I live in a town called Suisun( Patwin Indian for place of the west wind) Here in California. Started in 1841 by Captain Josiah Wing.We border the largest salt water marsh in the continental USA. Lots of waterfowl : Ducks. Lots of interconnecting waterways: Sloughs. Hence sloughduck


----------



## Wilkie (Dec 30, 2008)

Don, welcome!  I'm glad to see you made it to the forum.  I saw your posts on the pig but didn't realize it was you until your post here about how you became sloughduck!  There are some really great people here and I enjoy coming here several times a week to read up, ask questions and share pics.  I've met 3 people off the forum here in real life, 2 from Rio Vista and one from Vacaville.  All great guys.  The forum will really benefit from your knowledge.


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 30, 2008)

I limit my searchs for bottles to a hole's in the ground! I am therefor proclaimed
*"Privvydigger"*


----------



## danboone (Dec 31, 2008)

That's easy....danboone came from the fact my 6th great grandfather was the pioneer, Daniel Boone. My lineage....Daniel Boone, Daniel Morgan Boone, Ratcliff Boone, Joseph R. Boone, Daniel Boone, Bertha Daniel Boone (maternal grandmother), my father, then me. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## bombboy (Dec 31, 2008)

Great story danboone, I can't touch that one. But mine is easy, yes I work with bombs, explosives and the like, and though not a "boy" anymore, one can still dream can't I??? 

 Happy New Year 

 Bombboy


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Redginger,
 Great idea for a thread. Lots of interesting stuff here. I love how threads transform with people's history, stories, and humor. My handle, however, has no major subtleties. -Bob


----------



## capsoda (Dec 29, 2009)

What other nick names have you had????[8|]

 Some are born with their name,
 Some have their name thrust upon them,
 Others may gain their name through great deeds,
 And still yet others still gain their name by something stupid they did and their goofy friends won't EVER let them forget!!!!!  []

 Pick a category and live with it!!![]


----------



## bearswede (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a Swede and I kinda resemble a big ol' shufflin' bear...




 Ron


----------



## glass man (Dec 29, 2009)

COOL RON!! LOOKS LIKE YOU BEEN ROUND THE HIPPY TREE TOO! JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 29, 2009)

I came up with mine when I gave up digging and started buying bottles off fleabay instead...


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, thank you for digging up this thread...now I feel complete on getting this off my chest....[8D]

 I think every forum has a thread like this...anyway... I love play-on-words and the such.  So I created a name that was obvious of what I collect and represented both my wife and I (even though she has her own account here)  So it was an obvious choice for me to have such a name.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 29, 2009)

our last name ,we like to dig,the year we became a team.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Dec 29, 2009)

My wife was opening an ebay account for me.She threw it together.I don`t really like it, but I have a good feedback and wanted to keep things simple.Same as my ebay username.


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 30, 2009)

Spent 7 years studying agriculture..3 of that  dairy physiology and put myself through grad school milking cows at the LSU dairy...  bos taurus is the scientific classification of most cattle.   Brahmin and other cattle from the East and Africa are bos indica.


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 30, 2009)

I ran a Juvenile Detention Center ----they called me Mr.Fred----among other names[]----it's follwed me.


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 30, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: bostaurus
> 
> Spent 7 years studying agriculture..3 of that dairy physiology and put myself through grad school milking cows at the LSU dairy... bos taurus is the scientific classification of most cattle. Brahmin and other cattle from the East and Africa are bos indica.


 So where are the bos sativa ones from, Jamaica?
 JGUIS
 Josh Guisinger


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 30, 2009)

Those don't really know where they are from.


----------



## rockbot (Dec 30, 2009)

I had a job at a lumber yard back in the early 80's and this tough guy bully was an ass to some  of the other workers. My second week on the job he started acting stupid to me so knocked him good. I left the job thinking it was over and the next day the foreman came to my house and said
 " hey Rocky the guys won't work if you're not there"  I added the "bot" for bottles.
 I should also mention that my last name is Sylvester. So you kinda get the picture.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 30, 2009)

That's a great story, Rocky!! ..shatters the idyllic, peaceful, grass skirt shakin ukelele strummin image of Hawaii for me, but we gottta grow up eventually I guess..[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 30, 2009)

That IS funny Rocky. How did the rough guy act towards you after that?


----------



## helgramike (Dec 30, 2009)

A few years back (quite a few) I was going to college in the mountains a Virginia to get a degree in Wildlife Management. At the time we were doing stream survey work with shock sticks and identifying species of fish, aquatic insects, etc. Back then I was a bit of a hell raiser (I have since reformed) and in the morning after an especially long night (of studying I'm sure) I looked a little worse for wear. My roomate told me that I looked like something that crawled out from under a rock. Since my name is Mike it only seemed natural to add the Helgra prefix and a nickname was born. By the way for those that don't know, a helgramite is an insect larvae that lives under rocks in streams ansd are great bait for trout fishing.

 Strange but true.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 30, 2009)

Wildlife Management...Virginia ..........Virginia ...Wildlife Management......Now that could be misleading!!! [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 Mr. Fred sounds like the middle aged (notice I didn't say old) uncle in his favorite chair with a sweater on and his pipe lounging in front of the fire place. 

 In the AF the kids all called me Pops. They were all 18-19 and I was 24. They never called me Old Man because the only one who ever did had to run with me. Age and endurance, man, age and endurance. Just like when I was a kid, youth just makes a lot of noise. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cordilleran (Dec 31, 2009)

Heat and pressure...and time. The cordilleran geosyncline is a linear trough in the Earth's crust in which rocks of Late Precambrian to Mesozoic Age (roughly 600â€“65 million years ago) were deposited along the western coast of North America. Basically, the visual results of the cordilleran geosyncline are the Rocky Mountains. I'm particularly fond of the Grand Tetons myself for their perky, sexual in-yer-face attitude. What doesn't kill us makes us stronger. But in geologic process we are all returned to a watery existence...and then reformed. Hey, Glass Man, sounds like rebirth, does it not?


----------



## rockbot (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Bob, 
 the clown ended up cutting a finger off on one of the shop saws a few weeks later and went out on workmans comp. Never did see him after that.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## Dugout (Jan 1, 2010)

On our land the homesteaders came out to live in their sod houses and there are four rows of these right here. All that remains are sunken spots in the ground where their "dugout"s used to be.


----------



## DJFALLS (Jan 1, 2010)

DJFALLS= Dave Johnson and I photograph water falls.  We have a lot of em here in the northwest.


----------



## deep digger (Jan 1, 2010)

Mine is also fairly simple to figure out. I have been diggin privies for 32 years with the same partner and alot of them are in excess of 30 feet so Im DEEP DIGGER. We just dug 2 pits this week one had a few pontils.


----------



## Blackglass (Jan 2, 2010)

My name was one of the first things that popped into my head[]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 2, 2010)

Found a hillside dump while hunting ,no tools with me ,grabbed a stick and started digging . Also when surface hunting for stone artifacts i always take a walking stick for flipping rocks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Digswithstick stuck


----------



## Stardust (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey there digs how are you my friend? The name looks good on you! Hope you and your family are all well. I think of you often you kind soul~
 star~* []


----------



## Bixby Bill (Jan 8, 2010)

That`s easy enough, my main interest is Bixby stuff. I thought that Bill Bixby would be tacky, so I turned them around. I asked my 2 Bixby girls what they thought, and they said to go with it, so I did. In case you`ve never met them, here is their picture, they usually go with me to shows if I`m displaying. As you can see, one is a bit more daring than the other.


----------

